# Someone thought hose clamps would work..



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Now I know how the electrician must feel when he sees me do wiring. :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Pro press prototype.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Is that a copper coupling? with a stainless clamp? under pressure??? Wow... How was he able to tighten the ss clamp tight enough without breaking it to hold "most" of the water in the pipe ... I need to learn that trick :no:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

VInpadalino, I've got one question.

Where the hell do you find this stuff?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

And I know why it didn't work.....You forgot to tighten the clamp on the right!


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

AWWGH said:


> And I know why it didn't work.....You forgot to tighten the clamp on the right!


lmfao - that's awsome!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> VInpadalino, I've got one question.
> 
> Where the hell do you find this stuff?


I got my I-phone a few weeks ago.. Every time I go to a service call I break the phone out.. Love it


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

You should sell the fella a torque wrench as those clamps were obviously overtorqued:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> VInpadalino, I've got one question.
> 
> Where the hell do you find this stuff?


Thats at his own house....


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Ha my 6 yr old son could solder that


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I replaced a HW tank a few years ago with glued copper joints on the T&P relief line.

The installer used yellow cpvc glue on all of the copper fittings, including the male adapter.

I couldn't believe he had the stones to slap one of his companies stickers on the tank. On the bright side, the number on the sticker had been disconnected when I called it.


----------

